# Capt. Hollis Forrester



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Our patterns have not changed much in East Matagorda. Mainly drifting the mid-bay reefs throwing plastics with a 1/8 oz jig or Gulp and Live Shrimp under a MId Coast rattle cork. Here lately we've had a strong early morning bite and them another around 9:30 or 10:00 am with good numbers of Trout, Reds and scattered Flounder. It's definitely been staged around the tide change so I just make sure we are in the right spots when that change happens. The mornings have been pleasant with light winds here lately out of the South West so it's somewhat of some dry air. I'm looking forward to this weeks low barometric pressure we are going to have and some great cloud coverage, I'll bet it's going to trigger an awesome bite. I sure appreciate you reading the report and looking forward to fish with you. For available dates contact me with the information provided below. Capt. Hollis Forrester
[email protected]
979-236-3115


----------

